# Paphiopedilum Toni Semple album (watercolour painting)



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Feb 28, 2021)

Here is a small watercolour painting I have just completed. It is of my P. Toni Semple album (lowii album x haynaldianum album).
It took me much longer than expected because I have been very distracted by trying to find my missing cat (Fabi), who has been lost since 12th Feb. now.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2021)

OMG! Good luck finding your baby. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Mar 1, 2021)

NYEric said:


> OMG! Good luck finding your baby. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you.


----------

